# 2000 Nissan Altima GXE



## pdk327 (Jun 30, 2006)

While idling my car would put-put-put and when I go to accelerate it won't go like its not getting any gas to the engine...the check engine light came on began to blink and then came on steady. I had a cylinder one misfire, replaced plugs, wires, air filter, distributor cap, and rotor. The car ran fine for a week when the same problem happened. I then changed the fuel filter...didn't fix the problem. Now light white smoke is blowing out from the exhaust smells like gas not oil and the engine would act like it wanted to stall. What could be the problem here??? anyone can help me with this i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like its running extremely rich. was there an excessive amount of fuel on the spark plugs (any of them?) when you removed them?


----------



## Vince21 (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe it's the intake manifold gasket. Spray some carb cleaner on the gasket while it is running and see if the idle smooths out. This seems like a common problem with these cars.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

pdk327 said:


> While idling my car would put-put-put and when I go to accelerate it won't go like its not getting any gas to the engine...the check engine light came on began to blink and then came on steady. I had a cylinder one misfire, replaced plugs, wires, air filter, distributor cap, and rotor. The car ran fine for a week when the same problem happened. I then changed the fuel filter...didn't fix the problem. Now light white smoke is blowing out from the exhaust smells like gas not oil and the engine would act like it wanted to stall. What could be the problem here??? anyone can help me with this i would greatly appreciate it.



Sounds like your dumping alot of parts and cash into your car and nothing is working so far. First things first, regardless if the engine light is on or not, have the compute scanned for stored codes, places like Autozone do this for free. From there you'll have a better understanding whats wrong with your car and then we can assist you better. Do this first before you spend anymore cash or time.

Frank


----------



## pdk327 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help! The problem was that one of the fuel injectors was remaining open causing the spark plugs to be wet with gas causing the misfire!!! Thanks AsleepAltima you win the prize!!!! I appreciate the replies!


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

It's either the intake manifold gasket or head gasket....reason I say head gasket is because of the white smoke. A way to check if it's the Intake Manifold Gasket is to spray carb cleaner inbetween the intake and head of the engine where it connects while running and see if the idle smooths out for a few seconds enough for the carb cleaner to fill the gap where it leaking. My experience is that the design of the engine/intake is very poor being that the EGR pipe runs right next to cylinder 4 and it bakes the intake manifold gasket. This is very common issue on these cars.....I am having the same issue and getting it fix for about $470 for a local mechanic. Recommend NOT to go to the dealer they will charge an arm and a leg ($825 I was quoted). I have a 2000 GXE with 57,000 miles on it.

***Checking the ECM codes
If you like to check the ECM codes the way to do it is to on the driver side where the console is behind the radio next to the gas pedal there is a plastic nut that you need to take off covering the ECM unit, take it off then there is a plastic cover that you need to take off on the ECM unit itself, once that is done use a small screw driver and turn the white bolt (bolt highest to the front of the car) clockwise hold for 2 seconds and turn back counter clockwise --- NOTE: this is all with the off and just the key turned enough so that the dash lights up. This will give you the ECM code which then you need to translate it to the ODBC II global code. You can go to this site below to find that. You should get long blinks and short blinks.
http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/523


----------

